# EMTB roof rack



## vichila (Jul 26, 2011)

I am thinking about an EMTB roof rack since the legislation in my country doesn't allow for a hitch mount on my hybrid car :-(

I looked at the Yakima highroad (which some guys use with some ratchets to fasten the handlebar to the roof rack for added stability - moto style)
HighRoad

but this rack seems limited to 20KG

I just came around this roof rack that can carry up to 25KG !!!

CHRONO

does someone hear about it or actually have some real experience with it?


----------



## Ridinglurker (May 6, 2021)

Where do you live that a hitch receiver depends on the type of powertrain? IMHO if the manufacturer provided the weld nuts for the hitch receiver, and a hitch receiver is available, you can attach one. and if the car manufacturer approves, you can tow a trailer up to the allowed weight. 

But the roof usually has a weight limit and you raise the center of gravity. So there you are likely to exceed manufacturer's limits and create a safety hazard. You also should think about if you want to lift that ebike up there. It will be a decent crossfit workout, so that could be a benefit  

1up have 75# limit but again, you should NOT exceed your car limits which also includes the weight of the rack or any rails.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Dropracks.......with 1up roof mount.


----------



## Ridinglurker (May 6, 2021)

REZEN said:


> Dropracks.......with 1up roof mount.


Looks like a solution... but pricy and the system weighs 29kg by itself. My roof for example has a 75kg limit. So the droprck, 1up rack and just a single ebikes likely exceed that by a bit. 

OP should review and post their car specs. And research if that hitch receiver limit is real or urban legend. I see many hybrids here towing small trailers


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

How would you lift an e bike that high? 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

rod9301 said:


> How would you lift an e bike that high?
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


With your arms?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Man, you better have a low vehicle. Lifting 50+ lbs that high and over especially after a long ride, is a recipe for disaster. If you have to stand on a stool...forget it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Flyer said:


> Man, you better have a low vehicle. Lifting 50+ lbs that high and over especially after a long ride, is a recipe for disaster. If you have to stand on a stool...forget it.


Meh.
I've had roof racks on a minivan as well as a couple of SUVs and managed to load my DH bikes just fine. My old Kona Stab with Monster T was well over 50lbs.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slapheadmofo said:


> Meh.
> I've had roof racks on a minivan as well as a couple of SUVs and managed to load my DH bikes just fine. My old Kona Stab with Monster T was well over 50lbs.


meh. not everyone will be able to do that at any point in their lives


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Harold said:


> meh. not everyone will be able to do that at any point in their lives


No kidding!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

If you do go this way, don't use a "stool" but make a sturdy/stable box you can stand on; it makes a big difference. I know this from loading a kayak on my roof.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Harold said:


> meh. not everyone will be able to do that at any point in their lives


Somehow I must have missed the part where this was a thread about the easiest way an for an old/weak/disabled/otherwise physically challenged person to transport e-bikes.

OP has an e-bike and wants to get a roof rack for it. Plenty of people put things heavier than 50lbs on roof racks without 'disaster'. LOL


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

rod9301 said:


> How would you lift an e bike that high?
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


It's not my 4runner but looks damn near identical. I already load 1 regular bike up to the roof without the droprack... E-bike halfway up would be fine. Then again, my e-bike is 43lbs 11oz with Exo+ and DD tires....


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

REZEN said:


> It's not my 4runner but looks damn near identical. I already load 1 regular bike up to the roof without the droprack... E-bike halfway up would be fine. Then again, my e-bike is 43lbs 11oz with Exo+ and DD tires....


But how would you do it if you were blind with no arms and in a wheelchair?


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

slapheadmofo said:


> But how would you do it if you were blind with no arms and in a wheelchair?


Hire someone. Also figure out a bitchin stick sweep to figure out how to ride tech when blind and armless...


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

vichila said:


> I am thinking about an EMTB roof rack since the legislation in my country doesn't allow for a hitch mount on my hybrid car :-(
> 
> I looked at the Yakima highroad (which some guys use with some ratchets to fasten the handlebar to the roof rack for added stability - moto style)
> HighRoad
> ...


How about 'fork-mount' roof rack? It may be a hassle to remove your front wheel (and battery) but at least your your Ebike will be a little lighter -





Trio Roof Rack - Küat Racks


Featuring the 3 Way™fork mount system, the TRIO can handle any bike you own. A slim line design, security system and rugged good looks.



www.kuat.com


----------



## Scott J (5 mo ago)

REZEN said:


> Dropracks.......with 1up roof mount.


Was going to suggest this. They're the same cost as a rack and high end hitch (+-) and looks very interesting for all sorts of gear.


----------

